# ArrayList mit Eingabe und Rückgabetyp?



## Sebi (10. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ine Aufgabe, deren Sinn ich noch nicht einmal ganz verstehe...was meinen die mit Eingabe ArrayList und Ausgabe!? Ich möchte keine Lösung der Aufgabe, lediglich ein Übersetzung ins deutsche 

_"Schreiben Sie eine Java-Methode, die das folgende leistet:
• Die Eingabe hat den Typ ArrayList<Integer>.
• Rückgabetyp ist ArrayList<Double>. Die zurückgegebene Liste soll die gleiche Länge wie die Eingabe-
ArrayList haben.
• Innerhalb der Methode wird der Durchschnitt aller Elemente der ArrayList berechnet.
• Im Ausgabearray stehen die Differenzen zwischen Durchschnittswert und dem entsprechendem Element des
Eingabearrays (Bsp. Element 5 der Eingabe hatWert 7, Durchschnitt sei 6.553, Element 5 des Ausgabearrays
muss dann den Wert 0.447 haben.)"_

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2007)

```
public ArrayList<Double> methode(ArrayList<Integer> eingabe) {
  return ausgabe;
}
```


----------

